# Getting older stinks



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I can't flop down on the floor and slip my boots on anymore :no:. Getting fatter stinks too, I can't bend over and pull them on as easy either. I had to break down and build a bench to put on the back porch. I can stick my boots under it, and sit my aging 210 lb butt down and pull them on. I think it looks kinda cool too.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice bench, especially the dovetail joinery.

You know what I hate about being old, is my arms are getting shorter (not really, but my eyes are failing). I have to wear magnifying glasses to read the tape measure and see the pencil line. Also, I'm gonna have to change all my light bulbs to get more light in the shop so I can see. Oh, yeah, I'm a fat a$$ too, but I can deal with that.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Come on guys think young :yes:
I'm 74 and I still sell woodworking tools for a big company.
I also write articles for my blog.
Oh I like your bench Daren.
Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice looking bench!!! Interesting Dovetail joints.............:blink:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Lee is it just my bad memory or did you rename your site?

Nice bench Daren. Your choice of wood would make your pappy proud. I think - did it? Those little wedges at the bottom of the feet and the skirt add a nice nuance that most woodworkers would not have thought to add (like me prolly). Nice touch. 

I guess at some point you gotta make a youtube vid showing how you cut those splines. Some people are going to think you free-handed those pups. Dovetail splines are infinitely harder to cut freehand than are traditional tail and pin dovetails. I wouldn't even try. I don't think the Japanese Master could do that and have the accurate taper that is inherent in the ones you used. Okay, maybe HE could but he is from some other planet. :laughing: 

Man the way you describe why you made this bench made me look down at my own MFD (Midsection Flotation Device) and realize I need a bench too. Depressing. I can't bend over and place my hands flat on the floor anymore without bending my knees . . . . . 

Well I just tried it to make sure I wasn't fibbin and sure enough I am tellin the truth. But I got suprisingly close - like within an inch.5 from the floor! Still - I need a bench. I guess I need to find someone WHO WILL SWAP ME A MAPLE LOG FOR A SPECIES THEY CAN'T GET so I can make a bench. I don't think i can make one unless it has some Maple in it. 

But don't read anything into that - anyone who lives in a Maple region. Nope. Not hinting. At all . . . . :shifty:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Lee; These kids today man cry babies, wimps not like us really tuff old timers :laughing::icon_smile::yes::icon_cool:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I don't think i can make one unless it has some Maple in it.


I will find you a nice sugar maple log after lunch and e-mail it to you :laughing:. Would you settle for some lumber instead? I might have a stick or 2 laying around.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Lee; These kids today man cry babies, wimps not like us really tuff old timers


:laughing:Yea I know, I know "back in _my_ day I walked 5 miles to school, uphill both ways" :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes I could use some boards but that would rob me of the excitement of opening it up myself. :smile: 

Maybe when we get the swamp drained a little more, we can for real do a log swap. As you know my pallet rates are criminally low comparitively speaking. For the cost of a couple of pallets passing in the night, we could have some valuable logs the other cant get since pallets cost the same if they contain lumber - or logs.  

Of course, whoever was interested in this deal would have to be willing to accept in return for a Hard Maple, some of that Ash Maple that grows down here - you know those trash trees I have with all those nasty red streaks in them. :glare:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Daren, don't complain about getting old, if you consider the alternative!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah Sky I know we are all spoiled. I had it pretty rough when I was kid tho. 

_"Right. I had to get up in the morning at ten o'clock at night half an hour before I went to bed, drink a cup of sulphuric acid, work twenty-nine hours a day down mill, and pay mill owner for permission to come to work, and when we got home, our Dad and our mother would kill us and dance about on our graves singing Hallelujah. _ _And you try and tell the young people of today that ..... they won't believe you. "_ 

*For the complete hilarious transcript of this Monty Python Classic skit - click this very long sentence which is blue, underscroed, and bold. *

(Worth the 2 minute read!)


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Texas' ROFLMAO

daren; you forgot the "in the freezing rain part":laughing::yes::icon_smile::icon_cool:


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

fellas, it feels much older living up in the cold north. That's my guess.

I'm 40 and feel like 50 on some days and other roughly, 25 AND THAT'S LIVING IN FLORIDA.

I walk a bit more now and still my mid section is not conforming... 

At least my general feeling is that as long as i walk enuff i won't ever have a humpback:laughing: 

It's not the age, it's the spirit!!:thumbsup:

almost forgot: daren, that's a nice one there, thumbs up.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Daren; S U H W E E T !!!!!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Nancy Laird said:


> Daren, don't complain about getting old, if you consider the alternative!!


 
Staying young??:blink: 

No, Ohhhhh the other one. :laughing:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well Daren, the virtues of getting older are evident in that fine looking bench you just made. I mean, we just get better at this stuff as we go along, don't we?

As for the body, I guess I'm one of those lucky ones. People told me that when I turned 30, my metabolism would change and I'd have to start watching my diet. Then they told me that when I turned 40 my metabolism would change and I'd have to start watching my diet. Now they're telling me that when I turn 50.....so far, I am the same size as when I graduated from high school(5' 7" / 150 #). And I can still bake a pound cake, give a slice to my son and to my girlfriend, and polish off the rest myself. But I have to admit, my body doesn't recover from abuse as it used to. Last summer, I mixed and poured a ton of concrete with a shovel and electric mixer, and it took months for my back to recover. Oh well, something has to give, I suppose.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Texas I did not change the name of my website. I did have a website called (Lee's Tool Bench .com). Now I have a blog. No more website.

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Sky you are right about these young guys. I had to walk to school, now kids wait for the buss two blocks from school.
If you wanted to sand a peace of wood you found a peace of sand stone, no power sanders. You don't use a hammer, you get a power nailer. It almost takes all the fun out of woodworking, ALMOST.

Lee
http://woodtamer.blogspot.com


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

leejb said:


> Sky you are right about these young guys. I had to walk to school, now kids wait for the buss two blocks from school.


Yeah, I was one of those lazy kids, too. I lived around Chicago, and in 7th grade, I started hitchiking to school. It wasn't far, but I'd prefer to sleep in. Then I'd be late if I walked, so I just hitched a ride the mile to school.:laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren said:


> :laughing:Yea I know, I know "back in _my_ day I walked 5 miles to school, uphill both ways" :laughing:


My Dad would add to that saying "uphill both ways bearfooted in the snow what Hot potatoes in my pockets to keep my hands warm and then eat them for lunch"

It was years before I knew he was pulling my leg. It dont snow in La.


----------



## Orson Carter (Mar 24, 2007)

Daren, MATE!!
210lbs? I wish. I weigh in at 6' 3" and a healthy 242lbs. Does that make me a line backer?? And at 54 YOA (55 in August) I ain't gettin' no younger either.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

the average NFL outside lineback fits your height and weight, OC.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn kids....I remember doing geometry before calculators came out. 

Hehe....I also remember seeing Janis Joplin live then standing out in front of the Grande Ballroom in Detroit and swilling whiskey with her.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Man I want to get as old as I can - still have lots of wood working to try and fish to catch. As stated the out come of not getting old is not what I am looking for. I will take all the achs and pains and memory loss - humm where did I put that damn cane, the hearing aids and glasses. Oily well..


----------



## Basset (Dec 15, 2007)

Getting old may suck, but it beats the alternative.:w00t: :innocent: :blush: 

Nice bench. Excellent workmanship.:thumbsup:


----------

